
TwitterySafety censors President Trump, accusing him of threatening harm - koolba
https://mobile.twitter.com/TwitterSafety/status/1275500569940176897
======
koolba
For reference here's the actual tweet:

> There will never be an “Autonomous Zone” in Washington, D.C., as long as I’m
> your President. If they try they will be met with serious force!

On the scale of Trump statements, that's honestly pretty low on the
threatening scale. If this is the battle that Twitter is choosing to fight,
it's not going to end well.

~~~
burger_moon
> accusing him of threatening harm

> they will be met with serious force!

Sounds like it matches up.

Why would this not end well for Twitter? USC230 isn't going to be changed
because of Trump complaining, outside of that Twitter isn't losing any
followers by doing this, it generates more buzz on their platform.

------
president
One wonders if Twitter existed during WW2 if Franklin Roosevelt would have
been censored for declaring war.

~~~
burger_moon
Or maybe called out on imprisoning Asian American citizens in their own
country

